
Surgical Strike 2.0: Swift Cross-LoC Raid by Indian Army Shocks Pakistan - sures100
http://wowcoimbatore.com/surgical-strike-2-0-swift-cross-loc-raid-indian-army-shocks-pakistan/
======
fdsak
Chauvinism has blinded lots of people around the world and there is no
difference b/w killing innocent people or killing terrorist. Cross shelling
and killing innocent people is not heroic. I ll tell you what is heroic in
this fragmented world - peace ,love and respect for humanity

------
jmnicolas
Everybody is focused on North Korea, but I find much more worrying 2 nuclear
power that regularly kill each other soldiers as standard operating procedure
!

